# 89 Hardbody Drag Truck



## awesomeguy6154 (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey everyone! I'm kinda new to this site and I finally decided to show off my pride and joy, my '89 Hardbody street/strip truck that I lovingly call "The Mongrel". Here's the details:

-It has the only engine swap of its kind that I've heard of: It now has a 365ci MOPAR small-block under the hood. It has mildly ported iron heads, aluminum intake manifold, 750 Holley carb (custom-built by me), aftermarket pistons, shorty headers, and 9.4:1 compression. It has about 375 hp and will be street legal. Oh, and it has a 100 shot of giggle gas; just in case 










-Behind the motor is a beefed-up Chrysler A-904 automatic transmission. It has racing clutches, steels and bands, a deep sump pan, and a manual shift valve body with a Hurst Pistol-Grip shifter.










-The rear has been swapped out for a Chrysler 8.75" solid axle with a limited slip and 4.30's.










-The suspension on this truck is almost all completely custom. The rear has been converted to a ladder bar/leaf-spring setup for now, with coilovers coming this summer. The entire stock front suspension was cut out and replaced with a mustang II front suspension. The front springs were cut for a little extra drop and Competition Engineering drag shocks sit at all four corners.










-The body is mostly stock except for the swap to Pathfinder front fenders to gain some tire clearance. Waiting on cash flow for a proper paint job. The bed no longer hauls cargo because a 12-gallon fuel-cell, battery box and nitrous bottle sit in there.










-Inside the engine bay, I had a portion of the firewall pushed back two inches so that the engine and radiator would fit up front. I also had to have a new trans tunnel built to clear the girth of the new automatic.


















-Wheels and tires: Front - JEGS Sport Star Wheels (15x4) w/ 165/80-15 radial tires
Rear - Weld Draglite Wheels (15x8) w/275/60-15 drag radials

Sorry I don't have more pictures right now. They're all on a flash drive that I can't find right now. There will be more pictures up as soon as I find them.

The truck isn't quite finished yet. I'm waiting on some money to get the last few parts I need to make it run (hooray college life!). The goal is to start racing in June. When the first runs are made, I'll make sure to post some pictures/video/timeslips etc. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

pretty groovy. you must have alot of time on your hands!
:idhitit:


----------



## awesomeguy6154 (Dec 15, 2008)

I have some really good buddies and a sweet summer job lol


----------



## awesomeguy6154 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Updated Pix*

Here are some more pics of the truck like I promised 

-Here's what I started with: a broke down 89 Hardbody. Pretty humble beginnings










-Here's how the interior started. You can tell it was a work truck










-The start of the project: deconstruction!!










-Here's my handiwork with a Scotch-Brite pad and about three cans of engine enamel










-And here's that 904 automatic ready for installation










-This is the interior currently. Nothing but business. The switches control the ignition, fuel pumps, water pump, fan, etc. Aside from the big tach, there are three gauges (water temp, volts, and oil press) where the radio used to be. The hurst shifter is a nice touch too 










-And here is one sketch I drew of the finished truck. Gimme your opinions


----------



## 1989D21 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sick ride and great idea! My future plans call for a 5.0FI or 4.6 Ford engine in my 89 D21. Please keep posting pictures, I'm very interested in your progress!


----------



## bandman1987 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey...what water pump is that...it's just what I need but can't find one like it. 

Thanks...Mike


----------



## awesomeguy6154 (Dec 15, 2008)

It's a Moroso electric water pump for the 273-318-340-360 Mopar LA small blocks. Part number MOR-63565 at summitracing.com


----------

